# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Замеченные ошибки на форуме

## Ananga Manjari d.d.

куда тут о глюках на форуме?у меня такая проблeма-пишу сообщение,отправляю,вылезает окошко,что требуется перехoд на следущую страноцу,и текст будет утерян-если не перехожу,то сообщение не появляется в форуме,если перехожу,то вылезает инфа-что нельзя отправлять сообщения чаще чем,раз в 30 секунд.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

У многих такая проблема, у меня в том числе. Я уже говорил об этом нашим техническим администраторам. Никто ничем помочь не может.

Как вариант решения проблемы - просто обновить страницу. При этом Ваше сообщение попадает в отправленные один раз.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

:namaste:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

У меня (или не только) вот какой глюк появляется. Я отправляю сообщение (не важно в каком топике), а форум спрашивает: "Вы хотите перейти на другую страницу?". Соглашаюсь с переходом, а форум показывает, что "Сообщения могут быть отправлены с интервалом в 30 секунд. Подождите 10 секунд". Просматривая весь список сообщений, я вижу, что мое сообщение уже было опубликовано, и этот вопрос о переходе на другую страницу означает, что форум хочет по новой опубликовать одно и тоже сообщение.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

У меня то же самое уже давно. Браузер Firefox.
В принципе не мешает...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> У меня (или не только) вот какой глюк появляется. Я отправляю сообщение (не важно в каком топике), а форум спрашивает: "Вы хотите перейти на другую страницу?". Соглашаюсь с переходом, а форум показывает, что "Сообщения могут быть отправлены с интервалом в 30 секунд. Подождите 10 секунд". Просматривая весь список сообщений, я вижу, что мое сообщение уже было опубликовано, и этот вопрос о переходе на другую страницу означает, что форум хочет по новой опубликовать одно и тоже сообщение.


См. сообщение №2 в этой теме.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

какую бы тему не создавал при отправлении появляется странная надпись =ваша тема полностью повторяет тему которую вы создали пять минут назад!!! и исчезает эта надпись через пару секунд

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> какую бы тему не создавал при отправлении появляется странная надпись =ваша тема полностью повторяет тему которую вы создали пять минут назад!!! и исчезает эта надпись через пару секунд


Да, это глюк форума. Давно над ним бьемся. Никак не можем починить.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Lakshmana Prana das, хотел вам в личку написать, но не удалось (у вас переполненный ящик). 

Я веб-программист уже больше 10 лет  :crazy:  воблу ковырял мноого лет тому назад первый раз. В общем, опыта (и это мягко говоря) предостаточно. Если хотите, могу помочь исправить ошибки в форуме. Понятно, что доступа к живому сайту мне никто не даст, но если у вас развернут тестовый форум без базы пользователей, но с теми же файлами - мне этого было бы достаточно. А если нет - можно сейчас сделать этот бекап форума и базы, установить это на тестовый поддомен и удалить оттуда пользователей и темы форума, чтобы я это не заполучил. Можно просто мне архивы закинуть. Точных сроков обещать не могу, как получится - но найти проблемы и подправить постараюсь. Даже если я не сделаю, все равно пригодится этот тестовый форум  :smilies: 

Портфель на фрилансе мог бы в личку показать или на почту) Плюс несколько месяцев назад случайно пришлось делать работу для Мурари Кришна дас (он и на форуме тут есть http://www.forum.krishna.ru/member.php?u=2242 ) - если что - спросите его обо мне, он давал мне полные доступы к нескольким своим сайтам, и всё с ними в порядке было и есть..  :smilies: 

Прошу прощенья, если влазю в лаптях куда не нужно  :dandavat:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо, Роман. Передам Ваше предложение техническому администратору форума.

----------


## Эдвард

Роман, проверьте ЛС.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

мои предложения по улучшению сайта в плане удобства общения
1-шесть последних сообщений явно мало -надо все сообщения за сутки и опцию прокрутки их в соответствующем столбце
а то получается что некоторые темы или отдельные сообщения уже не видны 
а найти их уже не так то просто
2-сообщения типа куплю-продам или сниму -сдам явно надо выделить в правый нижний уголок
3-в =моем профиле =должно быть показано только последнее сообщение по каждой теме
и что бы было сразу видно есть в этой теме новые сообщения или еще нет 
а то приходится просматривать по сотне сообщений вниз 
4-самые популярные темы лучше определять не по числу просмотров 
  а по остроте дискуссии и по важности и актуальности самой темы 
иначе тема типа= сдам комнату= то же может стать самой популярной 
5 -в правилах форума которые по мнению администрации чаще всего нарушаются надо выделять 
  более крупными буквами и более ярким цветом :sorry:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Захожу на форум, ввожу имя и пароль, нажимаю Enter и появляется



> Неверная ссылка перенаправления (http://forum.krishna.ru/)


,
показывая всем видом, что я не зашел на форум. Обновляю страницу. Тот же результат. Возвращаюсь назад и обновляю страницу. Сейчас показывает, что я уже на форуме.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> показывая всем видом, что я не зашел на форум. Обновляю страницу. Тот же результат. Возвращаюсь назад и обновляю страницу. Сейчас показывает, что я уже на форуме.


Почистите кэш браузера.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Почистил с CCleaner'ом все что можно: куки, введенные адреса, пароли, регистр, и т.д. Ошибка повторяется. Работаю с Google Crome 33.0.1750.154 m

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Почистил с CCleaner'ом все что можно: куки, введенные адреса, пароли, регистр, и т.д. Ошибка повторяется. Работаю с Google Crome 33.0.1750.154 m


Попробуйте в самом Хроме в настройках - очистить кэш.

----------

